# Donryn Maltese in Fl.



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I have a friend who is interested in finding a puppy and she has come across a breeder named Cathy Larosa in Fl. Donryn is the kennel name. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of her or her puppies. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know who that is.. But Petite Maltese (Mary Ann Paul) 
is in Tampa - and I have met her (last year and this year) (she doesn't have a website)
but she is super sweet. That's the only person I know personally from Fl.
Tampa


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Her website isn't up to date so I don't know. Check with the AMA breeders listings and see who all is in Fla. I know there are several.


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Kathy...Her and her husband are very active in maltese in Florida....They are on the Maltese Club of Greater Miami with me and I have shown against them alot. Her foundation is out of Marcris basically. Here is a link to the Miami Maltese club which might be helpful if your friend is looking for a FL puppy...I've never bought a puppy from them so I don't know what I have to share? The ones they show are cute though 
The Maltese Club of Greater Miami, Inc. Breeder List
Helen 
Maslen Maltese


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Maslen Maltese said:


> I know Kathy...Her and her husband are very active in maltese in Florida....They are on the Maltese Club of Greater Miami with me and I have shown against them alot. Her foundation is out of Marcris basically. Here is a link to the Miami Maltese club which might be helpful if your friend is looking for a FL puppy...I've never bought a puppy from them so I don't know what I have to share? The ones they show are cute though
> The Maltese Club of Greater Miami, Inc. Breeder List
> Helen
> Maslen Maltese



Hi Helen!!! *waves*


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Stacey! Hehe!


----------

